# Last Test & Tune @ Milan Dragway 10/28/05



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

If anyone is interested, gates open at 4:00, $20.00 to run your car. It is a fun, safe way to see what your car runs. Let me know if you are interested in meeting up and running our GTO's together. Located in Milan, MI directions at www.milandragway.com.


----------



## matt2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Actually there are test and tunes on saturday Nov. 5 and 12 from 12-6

I am taking my 05 gto on the 5th with a couple friends(srt-4, Cobalt ss)  

If anyone else would like to go it would be fun to have a few GTO's there and get in the last run of the year.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

matt2 said:


> Actually there are test and tunes on saturday Nov. 5 and 12 from 12-6
> 
> I am taking my 05 gto on the 5th with a couple friends(srt-4, Cobalt ss)
> 
> If anyone else would like to go it would be fun to have a few GTO's there and get in the last run of the year.


If the weather is nice, I'll be there early. From 12-3. I have a Torrid Red 05 GTO. See you there.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I was the only GTO there on Sat. Lots of guys with GTP's. One ran 10.4's. Got a lot of nice comments about the car. While waiting in the staging lane, I had the hood popped to help cool the LS2 and there were a lot of people suprised to see the 6.0 motor in the GTO. Had bad wheel hop and crappy 60 ft times, but finished the day with a best of 13.3 @ 105 (had to borrow a helmet after my first run).


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

OK, this is really starting to bother me. SOOO many guys complain about wheel hop but the one I drove (auto) experienced NO hint of hop and I was on it a LOT! From a stop, a roll, braking in turns, etc. I am assuming your a manual, and maybe I should drive one of those........but I still have trouble understanding how your getting hop. Unless your leaving at such a high rpm the rearend is literally bouncing off the pavement and causing the condition.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OK, this is really starting to bother me. SOOO many guys complain about wheel hop but the one I drove (auto) experienced NO hint of hop and I was on it a LOT! From a stop, a roll, braking in turns, etc. I am assuming your a manual, and maybe I should drive one of those........but I still have trouble understanding how your getting hop. Unless your leaving at such a high rpm the rearend is literally bouncing off the pavement and causing the condition.


I have only experienced slight hop on the street, but this was TERRIBLE! Yes it is a 6 speed and I was leaving at 1750-2000 rpm. Nothing I would consider major. On a surface which is prepped for traction (like a drag strip) the GTO rearend bounces pretty bad. I had 28 lbs in the rear tire, 35 up front.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Were you poppin or riding the clutch? I used to suck at driving a manual but driving my cavy and being able to practice everyday, I have learned some tricks. I am no where NEAR as good with a manual as I am an auto, but I would like to think I can help some drivers stop their hop problems.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I have drag raced a 1992 Mustang with a 5 Speed TKO and a King Cobra Clutch for the past 8 years and never experience wheel hop like this (the stang is a live rear axle vs, IRS on the GTO). Stang is a high 12 sec car @ 110 mph, so it is close to the same HP as the GTO (but about 700 lbs lighter). I don't think it is driver error. 

On my first run, I popped the clutch at around 1700 rpm, then I let it out a little slower on the 2nd pass and the hop was about the same. On final pass, I just drove it off the line and punched it once I was rolling (that was best elapsed time). At lunch today I went down a country rode near my office and launched the GTO at 2200 to see if there was maybe a suspension prob, but I spun the tires with no wheel hop at all. I think it was the track surface.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I have drag raced a 1992 Mustang with a 5 Speed TKO and a King Cobra Clutch for the past 8 years and never experience wheel hop like this (the stang is a live rear axle vs, IRS on the GTO). Stang is a high 12 sec car @ 110 mph, so it is close to the same HP as the GTO (but about 700 lbs lighter). I don't think it is driver error.
> 
> On my first run, I popped the clutch at around 1700 rpm, then I let it out a little slower on the 2nd pass and the hop was about the same. On final pass, I just drove it off the line and punched it once I was rolling (that was best elapsed time). At lunch today I went down a country rode near my office and launched the GTO at 2200 to see if there was maybe a suspension prob, but I spun the tires with no wheel hop at all. I think it was the track surface.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

ya cant host images from your computer. It needs to be online somewhere.

Granted its probably not driver error but you have experience, some other users dont.

also, a mustang is KNOWN for either hooking like a champ, or spinning like its on ice. Cant really compare a LA to an IRS. 

I would venture to say try riding the clutch at a 4000 launch rpm to where its not fully out until your at the tree. Sure its bad on a clutch but in talking with a racing friend of mine, if done properly, you can get some impressive short times on a street tire.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's a shot of my GTO in the staging lane


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

It's a historical problem with Milan Dragway and wheelhop. The starting line is like going uphill on a backroad in Europe. That's why many of us went to Detroit Dragway. Better 60-ft times and a guy will take a pic of your car taking off for $20.


----------

